# Localisation du domicile « double »



## david57000 (11 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J’ai un comportement étrange avec les automatisations HomeKit, comme si ma maison avait 2 adresses distincts...
Je préviens par avance, le post va être long ...

Tout d’abord, une présentation rapide de mon « installation ». J’ai pas mal d’équipements intégrés à HomeKit dont notamment une caméra Netatmo. J’ai acheté récemment un HomePod mini pour qu'il fasse office de concentrateur. 
Toute l’installation a été configurée avec mon compte iCloud mais ma compagne y a également accès : je l’ai défini comme résident avec les droits « admin ». 

Le problème rencontré est que les automatisations du domicile se déclenchent sur deux lieux distincts : notre maison mais également au lieu de travail de ma compagne. 

Par exemple, nous avons configuré la caméra en diffusion si quelqu’un est au domicile et enregistrement sinon : la caméra passe bien en enregistrement lorsque nous quittons notre domicile mais passe en diffusion seule lorsque ma compagne arrive à son travail. 
De même, en créant une automatisation quand on arrive à la maison : elle se déclenche bien à l'arrivée chez nous mais également sur le travail de ma compagne.

Nous avons tenté de nombreuses manipulations, sans succès : 

Vérification des fiches contacts de chacun : ils sont bien renseignés et les adresses sont bonnes dans Plans
Suppression de la fiche contact « ma fiche » sur son téléphone puis recréation
Suppression de l’historique des lieux importants des deux téléphones
Redémarrage des équipements (iPhones et homepod)
Suppression des accès HomeKit de ma compagne puis nouvel ajout

Avant qu’on passe à l’étape ultime (suppression d’un domicile pour tout recréer), est-ce que quelqu’un aurait des pistes à creuser ?

Merci pour votre lecture et vos potentiels retours !


----------



## Tiberius (11 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Sur vos téléphone respectifs, dans iCloud (Dans Identifiant Apple / Localiser) tu as bien activé "Ma Position : Cet appareil" ?

Les adresses du domicile ont-elles bien été renseignées dans la fiche contact (à priori tu dis que oui, mais ça ne coûte rien de s'en assurer ). Peut-être y a-t-il une inversion entre l'adresse du domicile et l'adresse du bureau ? Peut-être que l'adresse du bureau a été cochée comme adresse du domicile ?


----------



## david57000 (11 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse. 
Oui la position est bien fixée par nos téléphones pour moi et ma conjointe. 

De plus, dans la fiche contacts, il n’y a que notre adresse de domicile.


----------



## Tiberius (12 Octobre 2021)

Sur son lieu de travail il n’y a pas d’appareil HomeKit qui seraient associés au domicile ?


----------



## Tiberius (12 Octobre 2021)

Tu peux aussi tenter une déconnexion d’iCloud sur ton HomePod et/ou Apple TV et appareils.


----------



## david57000 (12 Octobre 2021)

Non il n'y a aucun équipement Homekit au travail de ma compagne : tous les équipements sont chez nous.
Je tenterai une déconnexion du compte iCloud sur le homePod ce soir.

Vous me confirmez que, hormis dans "Ma fiche", il n'existe aucun emplacement l'adresse de la Maison dans l'application "Maison" ou dans iOS où nous pouvons définir clairement l'adresse de notre maison ?


----------



## Tiberius (12 Octobre 2021)

Dans Réglages / Siri et Recherche, il y a "Mes infos" où on peut sélectionner une fiche du carnet d'adresse.


----------



## david57000 (12 Octobre 2021)

Tiberius a dit:


> Dans Réglages / Siri et Recherche, il y a "Mes infos" où on peut sélectionner une fiche du carnet d'adresse.


C'est là aussi correct, malheureusement


----------



## Tiberius (12 Octobre 2021)

Bon, la je suis à cours d'idées, sauf effectivement à refaire la config en espérant que ça résolve le problème !


----------



## david57000 (13 Octobre 2021)

Bon, j'ai une bonne nouvelle : on a, a priori, résolu le problème.
Pour cela, j'ai tenté une nouvelle manipulation : 
1. Réinitialiser localisation et confidentialité
2. Suppression de l'accès de ma compagne à la Maison
3. Suppression de l'historique des lieux importants
4. Redémarrage du téléphone
5. Remise en place de l'accès à la Maison

Rien ne s'est passé lorsque ma compagne est arrivée à son travail ce matin ni en ce début d'après midi \o/
Espérons que ca reste comme cela.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Tiberius (13 Octobre 2021)

Ah, voilà une bonne nouvelle. C’est vrai que c’est assez compliqué de débogguer ce genre de situation car on n’a pas vraiment d’infos sur le comportement de HomeKit.


----------

